

Show HN: Moodstir - Twitter for emotion - jiganti
http://moodstir.com/

======
jiganti
Moodstir is where you give the world a snapshot of your emotions.

Tell everyone you're [frustrated] because of [traffic], or search [Jersey
Shore] to see the variety of moods the popular TV show causes people to share.

Let me know what you think, any comments/advice is appreciated!

